

Supreme Court: AT&T can't keep bad behavior a secret - Natsu
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/supreme-court-att-cant-keep-bad-behavior-a-secret.ars

======
protomyth
Seems like a pretty logical ruling as long as it also applies to Trade Groups
(ex. RIAA, MPAA) and unions. Might be a really nice vehicle to find out some
additional information.

